# Blown away by James White's The Dividing Line podcast



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Dec 27, 2008)

I just started listening at the recommendation of the podcast links and WOW(!), I was blown away at how much I enjoyed this. I gobbled up all current podcasts and then purchased a ton of his series.

If you're not listening to this podcast (aomin.org), you're really missing out. The guys is unbelievably knowledgeable and able to debate.


----------



## Devin (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sure many of us had similar experiences when we first ran into Dr. White. He's one of the best practical Christian apologists of our time. He doesn't just talk about it, he does it. 

I would recommend his books to you as well. I have found the quality of his writings to be just as helpful as his lectures/sermons/debates. They're all focused and written with apologetics in mind.


----------

